# Eroids??



## ablastoid (Sep 12, 2014)

Im just blowing you guus up with questions as I will be honest my experience is minimal with this stuff. I have to assume if eroids reviews were accurate nobody would come here and plead for a source so am I right to assume eroids reviews are bullshit?


----------



## bronco (Sep 12, 2014)

ablastoid said:


> Im just blowing you guus up with questions as I will be honest my experience is minimal with this stuff. I have to assume if eroids reviews were accurate nobody would come here and plead for a source so am I right to assume eroids reviews are bullshit?



Most source boards will delete any negative reviews posted about a source. Not all but most. I would stay away from eroids


----------



## ablastoid (Sep 12, 2014)

bronco said:


> Most source boards will delete any negative reviews posted about a source. Not all but most. I would stay away from eroids


I figured thanks man


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 12, 2014)

There are actually some decent sources on eroids. Often times not in the top 10 "highest rated". A lot of reviews are BS. Posted by "new members", probably fake profiles. Be wary and cross reference sources you find there with other boards. But there are  some real sources on there.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 12, 2014)

I would steer clear, Bro. Far too easy for LE to infiltrate a source board, let alone the problems with bogus reviews and bunk gear. 

I agree with Deadlift666 - there are some decent sources there but the risks outweigh the benefits IMO.


----------



## KillKittens (Sep 12, 2014)

The labs are good if your BIG, the labs aren't if your on anabolics and remain SMALL!!!

Y'all need to start getting BIG!!!

Be safe friends! Hee heee


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 13, 2014)

KillKittens said:


> The labs are good if your BIG, the labs aren't if your on anabolics and remain SMALL!!!
> 
> Y'all need to start getting BIG!!!
> 
> Be safe friends! Hee heee



Excellent observation. Hee hee hee


----------



## jSalud (Sep 13, 2014)

KillKittens said:


> The labs are good if your BIG, the labs aren't if your on anabolics and remain SMALL!!!
> 
> Y'all need to start getting BIG!!!
> 
> Be safe friends! Hee heee


The giggling Captain Obvious strikes again!


----------



## 57muscle (Sep 13, 2014)

Was KillKittens hired by the board for entertainment purposes only...kind of a comedic relief?


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 13, 2014)

Reviews of guys getting a package and posting the source is gtg before using anything then never posting again...


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 13, 2014)

57muscle said:


> Was KillKittens hired by the board for entertainment purposes only...kind of a comedic relief?



We get them fron time to time 57. The best we had was Kevlin..look at some of his old threads before his ban......


----------



## bronco (Sep 13, 2014)

57muscle said:


> Was KillKittens hired by the board for entertainment purposes only...kind of a comedic relief?



There are trolls all over the web, if we don't feed them they will leave


----------



## graniteman (Sep 13, 2014)

If you like alin and naps it's a great place


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 13, 2014)

graniteman said:


> If you like alin and naps it's a great place



Forgot uncle dick


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 13, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> We get them fron time to time 57. The best we had was Kevlin..look at some of his old threads before his ban......



The Kevlin "Tiny Hands" thread is still one of my personal favorites.


----------

